# No Display after new CPU installation



## ashis_lakra (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys, 

My brother had Asus P8H61-M Plus 2 motherboard which was lying around and thought to use it for my other purpose. So, he bought a Corsair 8GB XMS3 Ram ( 1 stick) and Core i3 3220 which is of FCLGA 1155 type and theoretically it should fit H61 mobo perfectly. He fitted all components but alas ! when the system was powered on it didn't display anything on monitor. The LED light on mobo powers up but the monitor light constantly blinks. He swapped the memory sticks between 2 slots. Checked the CPU power cable ( 4pin ), CPU fan cable, Power/Reset/LED wires and even removed 4 detachable pins from the 20 pin ATX power wire to see if that's the issue.The PSU is el-cheapo type ( Intex ) but is sufficient enough to power a low powered rig. 

Then, I checked Asus website for compatibility issues, and it doesn't list Core i3 3220 but core i5 / core i7 3rd gen are supported. Is this the issue ? But on the other case, this website shows core i3 3220 supports h61 chipset.

Any Idea what might be the issue cuz it's driving me & him nuts ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

tried using a discreet GPU??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 16, 2013)

No, my brother doesn't have gpu at this moment. I'll ask him to check if any of his friends have it.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

and while you are at it, check the monitor and vga/dvi/hdmi cable for the monitor


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2013)

@ OP - how old is the mobo ? theoretically if the mobo supports IB i5/i7 cpus then it should support i3 cpus as well so all you may have to do is just update the mobos bios to the most recent version available though you may need to it using any supported SB cpu supported by the stock bios version.


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 17, 2013)

1.re seat the proccy...1155 is weird..sometimes the same proccy which fails to give display acts normal after re seating.
2.update bios


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 17, 2013)

XMS3 is a 1.65V RAM module where as SB and IVB use 1.5V RAM modules. May be that's the problem. 
Try booting the PC with any other DDR3 RAM.


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't want to scare you man but similar thing happened to me with my FX8120, I bent around a dozen of pins of my processor hence causing the trouble.
In your case it could be the motherboard.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ OP - how old is the mobo ? theoretically if the mobo supports IB i5/i7 cpus then it should support i3 cpus as well so all you may have to do is just update the mobos bios to the most recent version available though you may need to it using any supported SB cpu supported by the stock bios version.



The mobo was bought on July 2011 and Asus released a Bios update on Jan 2012 to support new Ivy Bridge CPUs. So, you might have hit the nail. I will have to take out my CPU ( i5 2500k ) and then ship it to my brother. He'll have to update the latest version of bios and check if it works. else have to buy B75 mobo 

Does H61 chipset supports 8GB memory module ? cuz i couldn't find any 8gb single module being supported in RAM supported list.



saswat23 said:


> XMS3 is a 1.65V RAM module where as SB and IVB use 1.5V RAM modules. May be that's the problem.
> Try booting the PC with any other DDR3 RAM.



That's not the problem cuz i was using 2 x 4GB XMS3 module on same mobo before upgrading to P67 chipset. At stock speed, the RAM operates on 1.5V and 1.65V on XMP profile.



ritwiksondhi said:


> I don't want to scare you man but similar thing happened to me with my FX8120, I bent around a dozen of pins of my processor hence causing the trouble.
> In your case it could be the motherboard.



You scared the **** away from me. By the time i asked him on phone, he had already checked again for the same and nothing was bent.



sumonpathak said:


> 1.re seat the proccy...1155 is weird..sometimes the same proccy which fails to give display acts normal after re seating.
> 2.update bios



Never happened with me in my lifetime. It's weird if you faced such issues, but my brother already dissembled and re seated twice,



saswat23 said:


> XMS3 is a 1.65V RAM module where as SB and IVB use 1.5V RAM modules. May be that's the problem.
> Try booting the PC with any other DDR3 RAM.



That's not the problem cuz i was using 2 x 4GB XMS3 module on same mobo before upgrading to P67 chipset. At stock speed, the RAM operates on 1.5V and 1.65V on XMP profile.



ritwiksondhi said:


> I don't want to scare you man but similar thing happened to me with my FX8120, I bent around a dozen of pins of my processor hence causing the trouble.
> In your case it could be the motherboard.



You scared the **** away from me. By the time i asked him on phone, he had already checked again for the same and nothing was bent.



sumonpathak said:


> 1.re seat the proccy...1155 is weird..sometimes the same proccy which fails to give display acts normal after re seating.
> 2.update bios



Never happened with me in my lifetime. It's weird if you faced such issues, but my brother already dissembled and re seated twice,


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2013)

acc. to the specs your mobo supports 8GB ram module per slot ( 16GB max ) and for updating the bios - just take it to the service center and tell them you need to update the bios.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi. I'm ashis_lakra's bro. I received his Core i5-2500k proccy, and took out the Core i3-3220 from the motherboard. Thereafter I placed the Core i5-2500k on the CPU socket after applying a little thermal paste and voila, everything worked perfectly fine. Now, from this link ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8H61-M PLUS2 I downloaded the latest bios version 0501 and updated the BIOS according to the Motherboard manual through ASUS EZ Flash 2 feature. The BIOS updated successfully and my computer rebooted. Windows 7 was working just fine after then.

I sighed with relief, and re-seated Core i3-3220 on the motherboard and pff.. no, display again and nothing worked.. Should I download the BIOS from here instead ? : ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8H61-M PLUS_V2. It has bios version 0508 but my motherboard's name and its name doesn't match :S


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 19, 2013)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support P8H61-M PLUS2


CPU not supported..


----------



## arunlakra15 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, Core i3-3220 isn't on the list of supported CPUs. But here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P8H61-M PLUS2 , bios version 0409 states : 
( P8H61-M PLUS2 BIOS 0409
"1. Improve system stability.
2. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support
3. Enhace compatibility with some USB device." )
Does this mean, it'll support ivy bridge cpus ? or The cpus that the motherboard can support even after latest bios update are already on the list : ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- CPU Support P8H61-M PLUS2 ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 19, 2013)

its only the cpu's that is listed on the list.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Feb 20, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> its only the cpu's that is listed on the list.



bios versions are listed here : Drivers and Download P8H61-M PLUS2


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

@OP: Intel H61 chipset have no support for ivy-bridge CPUs.
Hence your system won't run.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Feb 20, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: Intel H61 chipset have no support for ivy-bridge CPUs.
> Hence your system won't run.



Here, it's mentioned "Sandy Bridge chipsets, except Q65, Q67 and B65, support both Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge CPUs through a BIOS upgrade." under "Original Sandy Bridge Chipsets". LGA 1155 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . The table also clearly shows that H61 has Ivy Bridge Processor Support. In addition, flipkart has some H61 boards like Intel DH61HO Motherboard - Intel: Flipkart.com that clearly mentions that the motherboard supports Ivy bridge processors.. If I'm not wrong, I just need the correct bios upgrade file to upgrade my Asus P8H61-M Plus2 Motherboard to support Ivy bridge i3 processors.. I just can't seem to find the correct bios update file :S


----------



## Myth (Feb 20, 2013)

The cpu support list has IB processors. i5/i7 but no i3.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2013)

looks kinda a strange a mobo which can support IB i5/i7 cpus can't support a i3 ... but theoretically it should.

@ OP - contact Asus Technical support and see what they have to say about this.


----------



## arunlakra15 (Feb 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> looks kinda a strange a mobo which can support IB i5/i7 cpus can't support a i3 ... but theoretically it should.
> 
> @ OP - contact Asus Technical support and see what they have to say about this.



Umm.. yeah, strange. Unfortunately, I had to buy a new Motherboard : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.1)


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

but did you contact Asus Technical support on this  .. even if did not please do so now, we would really like to know what's the reason behind this from the Asus tech support team.

BTW, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 25, 2013)

arunlakra15 said:


> Umm.. yeah, strange. Unfortunately, I had to buy a new Motherboard : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-B75M-D3H (rev. 1.1)



Ok, you went to another way of solution. What Asus RMA center told you about the issue?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2013)

H61 supports Ivy bridge.. its printed on the box in big yellow letters (I own the same mobo)..
what you need to do is update your BIOS.. 
It will not detect Ivy bridge CPUs natively, 
upgrade to the latest bios using USB Flash tool and it should work right up..

*www.asus.com/Motherboard/P8H61M_LX/#support_Download_29

Download according to your OS architecture
The download page states 
1.Improve system stability.
2.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: *support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
So, I believe the problem should be fixed


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

I think OP has already tried updating his bios but it may not be proper .... I mean though USB bios flash works for most it may not ork for some, so Op better use this method to update his bios :
[Official] ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Owners Thread/Club
( 2nd post ie post #2552 of that thread )


----------

